# Tree Work is Dangerous!!!!



## Bur Oak (Apr 23, 2009)

*Tree Work is Dangerous - Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report by CDC*

According to the Center for Disease Control an average of 80 tree workers have died annually from 1992 - 2007. For an interesting read go to: http://blogs.usatoday.com/sciencefair/2009/04/bring-out-your-dead-arborists.html

What steps can the arboriculture industry take to reduce this disturbing trend?


----------



## Raymond (Apr 23, 2009)

One step at a time brotha..One step at a time.


----------

